# Linksys E2500 Issue



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm trying to run the CD to set-up my router however during the intial set-up it can't seem to locate the router, however its listed with full bars signal. The CD keeps saying it can't locate the router but its listed there. I can configure the router manually through the browser however that option doesn't give me the options to change the name of my network for the dual bands. 

Tried restarting, rebooting, resetting the router....going on 2 hrs now. Any help??


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to plug into it with a wire to do the initial setup, it won't work wirelessly. And manually configuring it gives you full access to every setting in the router, you'll find your dual band settings under the wireless section.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Linksys Cisco E2500 Setup Issue*

I'm going through the process of setting up this router but for some reason, using the CD software, when its at the step where my laptop tries to search for the router it can't locate it. Weird thing is its listed in the available networks with full strength. I've tried everything from rebooting my laptop, resetting the router, etc. and the setup process still can't locate the router. 

I can access the router through the browser (http://192.168.1.1) but I don't have the option to rename my router or the dual bands, that has to be done through the CD setup process (installing cisco connect) but can't seem to move past "searching for router". 

Any help??


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

lorjack said:


> You need to plug into it with a wire to do the initial setup, it won't work wirelessly. And manually configuring it gives you full access to every setting in the router, you'll find your dual band settings under the wireless section.


I've tried plugging my laptop into the router but still got nowhere. I can access the router manually however some things I can't do via the browser setup:

*Can't change the network name
*Can't change the SSID of the dual bands

I mean I can connect to the internet, set-up security/etc....but setting up the SSID's is an issue. I'm not sure I"m getting the full-setup without going through the CD. I've never had to use the CD to set up previous routers but this one seems like I need to. My internet connection seems choppy also. I just returned a Dlink 615 N router for this dual band model and didn't have any issues with the Dlink. I opted to go to the dual band but didn't think I'd run into any issues.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you change the config view? If its set to WiFi setup it won't let you change anything, it needs to be set to manual. Its at the top of the same page with the dual band settings.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Linksys Cisco E2500 Setup Issue*

Have you tried using a cable connection? Not sure why you would need the CD to configure any setting on the router, it should all be available through the web gui.

Unless this is some kind of issue Linksys has done then it's a poor decision to rely on a CD to do basic configuration.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Cisco E2500 Setup Issue*

Hi Baldie559,

I have merged your other thread here, since they are similar issues. 

========================
Here's the Manual for your Router.

You may always start fresh by resetting your router to the factory default setting.


----------

